# Early French Opera and Vocal music 78s



## thomashenry (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello,

I listed on eBay several early French Opera and Vocal music 78s, including eight 7inch Odeon International Talking Machine records, and several 80rpm and 90rpm vertical-cut Pathe. You can have a look if you have interest! All records are in VG+ to VG++ condition.

Henri WEBER (1875-1940), Baryton du Théâtre de la Gaîté, Paris
Les Yeux (Goublier) / Le Coeur et la main (Lecocq)
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

A. DELCROIX, Ténor, Paris
La Voix des chênes (Goublier) / Les Rameaux
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Mme BONTOUX et Mr BOYER, de l'Opéra Comique, Paris
La Petite Mariée (Lecocq) - Duo du Rossignol / Mignon (A. Thomas) - Duo des Hirondelles
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Lucien RIGAUX, Baryton de l'Opéra, Paris
Les Cloches de Corneville - J'ai fait trois fois (Robert PLANQUETTE)84rpm /
Les Cloches de Corneville - Une Servante (Robert PLANQUETTE) 76rpm
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Lucien RIGAUX, Baryton de l'Opéra
La Petite Mariée - Le jour où tu te marieras (Charles LECOCQ) / Le Jour et la nuit - Sous le regard (Charles LECOCQ)
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Paul AUMONIER (1872-1944), Basse, Paris
Faust - Sérénade
Faust - O Nuit
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Mr LEFEBVRE, Clarinettiste de l'Opéra, Paris
Le Pardon de Ploërmel (Giacomo MEYERBEER) - Solo de clarinette (Valse) / Bourrée (Adrien BARTHE) - Solo de clarinette
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Léonce BERGERET (1869-1940), du Casino de Paris
Tyroliennes (Yodeling)
Echos du Tyrol
Chant de berger
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

The other items can be seen here: http://www.ebay.fr/sch/thomas.chine/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Best regards.


----------

